# Micro R/C Batteries..



## guinnesspeanut (Sep 25, 2009)

I recently saw some 1/64 scale micro R/C cars in Radio Shack. the range is pretty short on them, and they don't run very long, but they looked neat as hell. Apparently, the batteries in the cars are permanent, and you recharge them with the controller, which uses rechargable/disposable batteries. Has anyone taken their car apart? I'd love to know what the 'permanent' battery in there is. I think there are either 2 or 4 different signals for these, so either 2 or 4 cars can be operated simultaneously. Any info here appreciated too. I might be willing to buy a few dead cars if the controller and R/C chip/reciever are still intact. Be neat to power a crane or something..


----------



## jemozkelon (Aug 7, 2012)

Such batteries have a problem of overcharging if controller circuit is faulty.


----------



## guinnesspeanut (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't want to use the battery, but I need to know what the volts are or battery type... What I'm after are short range r/c transmitters/recievers. I think I can get 4 useable functions out of them(forward, reverse, left, right). If I focus the IR beam, so you need to point the transmitter like a pistol at a particular stationary device, I should be able to use 1 transmitter for multiple devices, simply by pointing at them. Sure, they need to be at least a few feet away from each other, but I think I can work with it. My idea is to have mini action scenes on a holiday train layout.. Point at a figure on his front porch and he waves, have a dog lift his leg on a fire hydrant, etc. I got the idea from the last train show I went to.. the guy used IR sensors that'd trigger things as the train went by. I'd like mine to be a bit more interactive.


----------



## adam777 (Nov 5, 2012)

thanks for this grate information


----------



## rafaelsmall94 (Nov 17, 2012)

Batteries should be of optimum quality, overcharging for sure sucks.


----------



## GBLynden (Feb 11, 2013)

Buy one of those 1/36 Losi Desert Trucks! I love mine.


----------

